# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Το παπαγαλάκι μου!!

## maria12

Γεια σε ολους σας!! 
Μολις ηρθα κι εγω στη μεγαλη οικογενεια σας και χρειαζομαι τη βοηθεια σας. 
Πριν 2 μερες βρηκα ενα παπαγαλακι κατω απο το σπιτι μου κι αφου σιγουρευτηκα οτι δεν ανηκει σε κανεναν αποφασισα να το κρατησω μιας και ηταν αρκετα μικρο και μου φανηκε δυσκολο να επιβιωσει μονο (πιθανοτατα καποιος το παρατησε αφοτου καταλαβε οτι δεν το ηθελε πια....). 
Του εχω αγορασει ενα κλουβι και κουνια ομως, φαινεται αρκετα φοβισμενο. Αφοτου εψαχα κατεληξα στο συμπερασμα οτι ειναι ενα θηλυκο ρινκνεκ σε αρκετα μικρη ηλικι. Παρ´ ολα αυτα φοβαμαι να βαλω το χερι μου μεσα  ή και να το αφησω ελευθερο στο σπιτι αφου πιστευω οτι δεν θαα ξαναμπει στο κλουβι. 
Τελος, θα ηθελα να μαθω τι ειναι απαραιτητο να κανω για την υγεια του(π.χ. να το παω σε κτηνιατρο ή να κανει εμβολια) 
Επισης, βγαζει μερικα ασπρα χνουδια και συχνα σηκωνει το ενα του ποδι και ανοιγει τα φτερα του μερικες φορες. 
Ειναι η πρωτη φορα που εχω κατοικιδιο και θα ηθελα τη βοηθεια σας οσο πιο αμεσα γινεται. Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!

----------


## georgefsk

Καλησπέρα και καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας...
Αρχικά βάλε μας μια φωτογραφία του πουλιού να το δούμε... Δες οδηγίες εδώ:

*Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum*

Δεν νομίζω κάποιος να το παράτησε και να μην το ήθελε πια... Λογικά θα έφυγε από κάποιο σπίτι...
Αν δεν βρεθεί ο ιδιοκτήτης και θες πραγματικά να το κρατήσεις θα πρέπει να το φροντίσεις με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο..
Διάβασε τα παρακάτω θέματα:

*Ringneck Parrot or Parakeet (Psittacula krameri)*

*Χώρος διαμονής των παπαγάλων Cockatiel – ο απαραίτητος εξοπλισμός*

*Καθαρισμός του κλουβιού*

*Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους...

**Συμβουλές για την καλύτερη διαβίωση των πτηνών μας*

*Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή?*

*Το γράμμα ενός παπαγάλου στον άνθρωπο.*

*Σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω παπαγάλο. Τι πρέπει να γνωρίζω;

**Πτερόροια*

Βάλε μας και μια φώτο από το κλουβί που πήρες να δούμε αν είναι κατάλληλο γι αυτό το είδος...

----------


## Ariadni

Γεια σου και καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας! Με ποιο τροπο εψαξες αν επιτρεπεται τον πιθανο ιδιοκτητη; Δε ρωταω κακοπροαιρετα απλα για να δουμε μηπως θα μπορουσαμε να κανουμε και τιποτε αλλο για να τον βρουμε σε περιπτωση που οντως το εχασε.. Ειναι πολυ σκληρο να χανεις το φιλαρακι σου..!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Καλησπέρα μιλάς για μικρο ρινγκεκ αρα υπάρχει και η πιθανότητα να ειναι άγριο μικρο που προσπάθησε να κάνει την πρώτη του πτήση,μην ξεχνάμε οτι υπάρχουν πάρα πολλες φωλιές πλέων στην Ελλάδα................

----------


## Panagiwtis Ketikoglou

Σε ποια πόλη μένεις?είχε χαθεί ένα αρσενικό ρικ νεκ στην αθηνα της 10 Απριλιου και στα Χάνια ένα ρικ νεκ 12 Μάι

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλησπέρα Μαρία!!!
Πόσο μικρό είναι; Μπορεί να τραφεί μόνο του; Απάντησε μας γρήγορα γιατί αν όντως είναι μικρό ίσως χρειάζεται να το ταίζεις εσύ!

----------

